# Turkey cure question ??



## bobdog46 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am about to Brine and Cure a 10 lb turkey and have a question about the cure. Most of hints I have found on this site call for a tablespoon of pink salt in a gallon of brine. The only cure i have on hand is a cream colored cure that came with a HI Mtn summer sausage kit. Would this cure be okay to use in a turkey brine ?  I have been making lots of different sausages with great results and this is my first attempt at a smoked turkey.


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure but I think the cure ratio in the Hi-Mountain may be different than using straight #1. It has other stuff mixed in it besides cure. I'm sure someone with much more knowledge on the subject will happen by soon enough.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2011)

bobdog46, Morning.

I would say "it is NOT OK to use the cure for summer sausage"  to brine a turkey.

Products that manufacturers assemble should only be used for the product intended. Mix and match in cures is not recommended because cures are intended for specific purposes.

Below are 3 locations for your inspection. There are many more to choose from.

Curing and preserving foods is a process that has been going on for centuries.

It is not always safe and we have learned a great deal from "our" past mistakes. The USDA has assembled "guidelines" that a "novice" (including me) should follow. There are some dangers associated with preserving food that one of the outcomes is not desirable. Please read and understand Manufacturers directions when using their products. When you decide to experiment with your own recipes, please fully understand the proper use of each cure.

I am not trying to "scare" you. Curing is a serious business and there are steps that need to be taken to insure a product that is safe to consume.

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_meats.html

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-making/curing


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 14, 2011)

If all your are going to do is smoke the turkey...why not just brine it????

Craig


----------



## alblancher (Jul 14, 2011)

Why are you trying to cure a smoked turkey.  Do you intend to smoke is at a very low temp or to just put it in your 220 - 225 smoker for a couple of hours.  If you are smoking in the 225 range I wouldn't cure it, just brine, give it a good rub an put on your smoker.  On the smoker your surface temp will be high enough to keep it safe.   If you are concerned run the smoker a bit higher at first and then let it settle down to the 225 range.


----------



## bobdog46 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was planning a slow smoke, but since I don't have any pink salt I will cook at 225 or so. It's a small turkey (9.5 lbs) and I guess it will be out of the danger zone in time.    Thanks


----------



## alblancher (Jul 14, 2011)

I have pink salt if you need it and don't mind driving to Slidell.  There is a butcher supply in Opelousas that caries it and other cures on the shelf  Most small town butchers that make sausage will have it also.  I'm sure a couple of Tablespoons would be pretty cheap. 

If the cure mix you have lists the amount of NaNO2 in the mix you can use it but you need to know the percent by weight in the mix before you decide how much to add to your water/brine.

Good luck, what kind of slow smoker do you have.  Your welcome to use my smoke house when you want to do quantity


----------



## bobdog46 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am in Houma this week and will check Rouse's butcher to see if they have any curing salt. If not, I will just smoke at a higher temp. I have a Master Forge double door gas smoker that I have been real happy with.     I am hoping to make the SELA event in October.

Thanks


----------



## alblancher (Jul 14, 2011)

Check with some of the smaller guys that make the good eaten garlic sausage and boudin down there.  I'm sure they'll have it.  It shouldn't be hard to find cure and casings in the country.  Look forward to seeing you in October

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2011)

bobdog46 said:


> I am about to Brine and Cure a 10 lb turkey and have a question about the cure. Most of hints I have found on this site call for a tablespoon of pink salt in a gallon of brine. The only cure i have on hand is a cream colored cure that came with a HI Mtn summer sausage kit. Would this cure be okay to use in a turkey brine ?  I have been making lots of different sausages with great results and this is my first attempt at a smoked turkey.


BobDog,

I suspect you are looking for that hammy taste in your Turkey meat, which is why you want to cure it & smoke it.

Below is a link to the best one I've seen (from "Pops"). Maybe you can do that next time. Check it out & get what you need. Then be very careful.

Link to cured smoked Turkey:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86405/pickling-a-turkey-with-pops-curing-brine

Hope that's what you were looking for,

Bear


----------



## melleram (Jul 14, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Why are you trying to cure a smoked turkey.  Do you intend to smoke is at a very low temp or to just put it in your 220 - 225 smoker for a couple of hours.  If you are smoking in the 225 range I wouldn't cure it, just brine, give it a good rub an put on your smoker.  On the smoker your surface temp will be high enough to keep it safe.   If you are concerned run the smoker a bit higher at first and then let it settle down to the 225 range.




 You are MISSING OUT if you've never brine cured a turkey.  Have you ever had one of those smoked turkey legs at the fair, or racetrack?

Here is a My go-to brine for curing and smoking poultry, and it dosnt require pink cure, just tenderquick

1 gallon water

1 cup Mortons Tenderquick

1 cup brown sugar

1 tablespoon minced garlic

1 tablespoon red pepper flake

Inject the bird with this brine then submerge it in the brine in the refrigerator for 36-48 hours.

Take it out of the brine, and rinse well. 

Then soak it in clean water for 1 hour changing the water once at 30 min

DO NOT RUB.  The bird has absorbed plenty of salt and flavor. 

Smoke at 250 until internal of 180 in the thigh.  Dont use a whole lot of smoke just a couple hours


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2011)

MellerAM said:


> You are MISSING OUT if you've never brine cured a turkey.  Have you ever had one of those smoked turkey legs at the fair, or racetrack?
> 
> Here is a My go-to brine for curing and smoking poultry, and it dosnt require pink cure, just tenderquick
> 
> ...


Thanks Meller !!!

I never saw a cured & smoked Turkey using TQ (my favorite cure).

That is sooooo much better than just plain smoked Turkey.

The smokehouses get really Big Bucks for them !!!!

This is going in my how-tos!!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's one i did last year, This will be a repeat this year. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...teater-brined-and-cured-bird-review-pic-heavy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2011)

Guess this is one more for the ToDo list.


----------



## bobdog46 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah !! I found some cure (pink salt) .   In a gallon of water I mixed  1 cup of granulated sugar - 1 cup of brown sugar - 1 cup salt - 1 tbls cure.

The turkey is submerged in this concoction.    Will 2 days be long enough in this solution before smoking ? The turkey is small (9.5 lbs)

Thanks,

              B


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is a great thread to read,,,somewhere on the third page Pops sez he keeps the turkey in the pickle for at least 3 days..

  Have a great day!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98333/lo-salt-cured-and-smoked-turkey


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2011)

bobdog46 said:


> Yeah !! I found some cure (pink salt) .   In a gallon of water I mixed  1 cup of granulated sugar - 1 cup of brown sugar - 1 cup salt - 1 tbls cure.
> 
> The turkey is submerged in this concoction.    Will 2 days be long enough in this solution before smoking ? The turkey is small (9.5 lbs)
> 
> ...


I think it takes a week or so. This is a question for Pops, since that is his brine/cure recipe.


----------

